# how to get dwarf sag to spread like crazy?



## eric19 (Nov 16, 2013)

hello everybody,
i have a 20 gallon long tank with a 50 aquaclear filter,
for lights i have 2 clip on desk lamps from wallmart with bulbs rated 13 watts and 6500k ,sor plants i have Dwarf Saggitaria ,Amazon Swords, Jungle Val, and Waterspritte
my question is if 26 watts of light is enough for my plants?i really want for the dwarf saggittaria to spread like crazy in all ovver the tank, for right now i have about 1 baby plant each weak for the dwarf sagg , but 
Would i need to add 1 more desk lamp with one 13w bulb,to make my plants grow more?


also for subrstrate i have 1 inch miracle grow capped with 1 1/2 inch of reggular black gravel.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Add some CO2 - it makes plants spread like crazy. :wink:


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

from my experience, the more light you have will only cause the plants to stay shorter, which is desirable in my tank. sag gets most its nutrients through their roots, try shoving some root tabs down in amongst their root systems. other than that and co2, there's not much you can do to make them reproduce faster.


----------



## THE V (Nov 17, 2011)

Just be patient, although slow at first it will speed up. Give it a few months of good conditions and ferts.


----------



## thedudeabides (Feb 29, 2012)

I have the same problem with my sag I bought this fall. It is finally starting to spread. Seems like it take a while for it to establish but once it does it speads out nicely.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Jun 22, 2013)

jmf3460 said:


> from my experience, the more light you have will only cause the plants to stay shorter



Very true.

My Val didn't grow an inch in over 6 months but once I added a ton of floaters, it grew to almost 30" in just one month.


----------



## THE V (Nov 17, 2011)

Here a my little 15 gallon. I started with 6 little plants five months ago. Even with a rich potting soil base it is still just now filling in the right side. 
Patience is the secret. It will happen eventually.


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

I find it takes a while to establish itself and acclimate to a new tank. Once it's ready to go, it moves pretty fast. Use root tabs and spread them out evenly throughout the tank. I'm not sure if it's a heavy feeder but I once had a patch completely brown off, I put more root tabs in that spot and it re-colonized.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

Mine took quite a while. This is after about a year:


----------



## jem_xxiii (Apr 5, 2013)

patience! once the plants find the happy medium they'll do the work for you (for the most part).


----------

